# Game 51: Nets @ Bobcats--02.15.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 51
New Jersey Nets (27-23) @ Charlotte Bobcats (14-39)**
Wednesday February 15th, 2006
7:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Brevin Knight*</td><td>*Raymond Felton*</td><td>*Primoz Brezec*</td><td>*Jumaine Jones*</td><td>*Melvin Ely*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.3</td><td>9.4</td><td>12.2</td><td>8.8</td><td>10.7</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>3.2</td><td>5.6</td><td>4.7</td><td>5.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.5</td><td>4.5</td><td>.6</td><td>.8</td><td>1.5</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Bernard Robinson*</td><td>*Matt Carroll*</td><td>*Alan Anderson*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.9</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.4</td><td>1.3</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>.3</td><td>.8</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.5</td><td>23.8</td><td>12.5</td><td>18.9</td><td>3.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.6</td><td>7.0</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.7</td><td>4.5</td><td>.9</td><td>4.0</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.8</td><td>3.4</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>3.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>1.4</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Bobcats*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.8</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 14.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd/ Richard Jefferson 7.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.7</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 8.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.90</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Brevin Knight 2.45</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .82</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Emeka Okafor 1.92</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 49.0%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Gerald Wallace 54.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 37.4%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Alan Anderson 41.2%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 83.3%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Kevin Burleson 91.7%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>27-23</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-26</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>20-31</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>20-32</td><td>8</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>14-37</td><td>13.5</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>42-9</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>32-20</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>27-23</td><td>14.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>30-21</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>27-24</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>25-23</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>26-24</td><td>15.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>24-26</td><td>17.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Season Series 1-1*
12.07.05 @ CHA: Nets 97- Bobcats 84 
12.14.05 @ NJ: Nets 83- Bobcats 91 

*Upcoming Games:*
April 6th, @ NJ​


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

If it's Brevon Knight and Felton together we need to go to the "give them the jumpshot defense"

I would expect VC to have a good game after last night's performance, I'll zoom in on Ely's play

expectations: a win


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

lets take ely back with us to nj


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least philly is playing the spurs. hopefully we can gain a full game tonight.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

knight is 5-10, felton is 6-1

look for Jason Kidd to post up.

i really dont know how they are going to guard Vince.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

We should win this handily, but if my experience as a Nets fan is any indication, we will probably win by only 6 - 8 points. Which is way closer than it should be.

Brevin Knight has played well against us this year. I think he likes playing against his home state's team.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knight shot horribly last night, let's have that happen again!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Nets control the tip in the last game before the ASG.

Krstic hits.

Jermone Jones misses, Collins called on the foul boxing out...

Jake hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the 3, Carter gets his own board...

Krstic hits again.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Centers shooting well.

Jake hits yet again.

Carter to RJ down under, can't hit, Krstic on the lose ball foul.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic 2-2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jake misses, Collins w/ the board.

Down to Krstic, Kidd, to Krstic, to Kidd... 3!!!

Nets tip it...

Carter lobs to RJ, but too high.

Nets reset.

Collins hits.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Look out Charlotte! Jason Collins is hitting 20 footers! Seriously, everyone's looking good so far.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic comes up with the steal?

Nets up 9-4.

Carter to Collins.

Collins turns, fouled, going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great start! 

Lets go Nets!!! :clap:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets should not take it for granted, go Nets, win Bobcats.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins hits both.

Ely under and it goes down for him.

Ends a Nets 7-0 run.

Quiet crowd.

Collins denied.

Jones with the block.

Nets knock it loose, but Bobcats ball out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight to Jake, misses.

Carter board, to kidd.

Collins feeling it as he hits again.

13-6, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brevin Knight now hits on the jumper.

RJ down to Krstic, out to Kidd, misses the 3.

Felton w/ the board.

Felton misses, RJ with the board.

Down to Carter, Carter can't hit, Ely w/ the board.

Knight off the rim.

RJ brings it down again.

RJ to Krstic... no knocked loose.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter gets a piece, creates the turnover, out to RJ... RJ travels.

Ely called on the offensive foul.

RJ to Collins... out to Carter.

Carter misses.

Collins taps to Carter, Carter to RJ on the lob...

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Anyone else around?*

Collins deflects it... Out to RJ, hits the jumper.

Carter picks up his 1st on the other end.

Knight is 1 of 2.

Collins is the high man.

17-9, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vince SLAMS it down!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ down to VC, major flush.

Rush lines it up and misses...

ELY misses the put back, out to the arch, Nets get it, Nets on the break, RJ w/ a bad pass to Carter, pulls out... Collins misses.

Ely misses on the other end.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Anyone else around?*
> 
> Collins deflects it... Out to RJ, hits the jumper.
> 
> ...



:whoknows: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Go Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

22-11 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Rush looses it... Carroll hits the leaner.

Carter hits the triple.

Nets up 22-11.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guess no one cares about the bobcats game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> :whoknows: :wave: :wave: :wave:


2 members?

Everyone tired from last night's game?

Knight hits.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Guess no one cares about the bobcats game


Feels like a damn Bull's game thread!

What is going on guys?

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Time Out Nets. Up 22-13


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Anyone else around?*
> 
> Collins deflects it... Out to RJ, hits the jumper.
> 
> ...


Im here! :wave:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I believe Vince came to play tonight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff hangs... hits the jumper.

Looks like he's 29 again.

Carroll misses, Carter board.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter with the LOOOOONG pull up... 5, 6 or 7 feet behind the arch?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Caroll misses, RJ w/ the board.

RJ gets Rush on the switch.

Down to krstic, misses, but Krstic tips it in.

Nets up 29-13.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic taps in his own rebound - the Nets are indeed putting on a clinic tonight


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic turnaround

This is NICE!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Baxtor loses the ball.

Krstic nails it on the turnaround.

I think Frank can take starters out now.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Baxtor misses, Nets can hold for 1, 1 second shot clock differential.

Carter to Cliff, misses.

RJ fouled with 2.5, as the Nets had a foul to give.

Vaughn in for JKidd.

Wright in for RJ.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

keep big 3 in right now bury them before the half!!!! u got 6 days rest!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knight hits a three at the buzzer. Eh


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Damn Knight...

Rush to Knight, Knight hits.

Nets up 31-16 at the end of the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

31-16


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow that was gay

cliff shots a 3 when nets coulda held for one

and it leads to a knight 3

might as well got shot clock violation woulda been 31-13, 18 pt lead

15 looks smaller


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

i wonder what frank was thinking when Vince took that shot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

just dont get hurt within these 3 final quarters vince so we can see you start 2006 all-star game.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Good first quarter. Let's keep it up. :clap:

Where are all the posters at?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic off to another great start, and the Bobcats don't have a thug like Magloire.  I want to see 20 from him in this game!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton spins on Vaughn and hits the floater.

Vuahgn to Wright.

Wright to Carter... Carter to Bernard Robinson.

Out of bounds, Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Good first quarter. Let's keep it up. :clap:
> 
> Where are all the posters at?



Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 32 (18 members and 14 guests)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Carter15Nets said:


> just dont get hurt within these 3 final quarters vince so we can see you start 2006 all-star game.


My thoughts exactly. Same goes for Nenad, I want to see his practice in game dunks at the sophomore game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jerome Jones called on a foul.

Carter to Vaughn, misses.

Knight brings it up, down to ELY.

Dunks it.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

7-0 Run Bobcats

31-20 just like that in matter of minutes


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cater, Wright, Wright misses.

Knight brings it down.

Krstic called on a foul, his 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vince idiots


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Padgett in for Krstic


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

dang we suck


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett in for Krstic.

Rush back for Bernard Robinson.

Felton misses the 3.

Cliff w/ the board.

Vaughn loses it out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

9-0 Run

18 point lead cut to half

F this team


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson lets ELY go, and Ely scores.

Frank called a time out.

31-22, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ely slips through for the reverse layup 

31-22

TIMEOUT


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow... what a turnaround. We have not even scored in this 2nd quarter.

Come on Nets!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

srry guys for reporting late to this game i dint feel so good today but im here!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Robinson hasn't been moving well thus far. Anything bugging him? He looks really stiff out there.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

What is so hard about getting your best offensive player the ball when you have a bunch of scrubs on the floor with him


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Padgett in for Krstic


yeah..Frank really enjoys doing this when Curly is on :fire:


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

look whos on the floor? and look who hasnt taken a shot???


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

hopefully wright will prove thorn tonite that he is NBA ready


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Ely would be a pretty good addition to the Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol another turnover

so fake


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Flop!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I think Ely would be a pretty good addition to the Nets


ya well we not getting him or anyone else

11-0 run

lead cut to 7


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Vaughn, Carter, Vaughn, Carter and Carter called on the offensive foul.

RJ back on the floor?

Rush to the rim, out to Jones and Jones hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

11-0, Bobcats run.

Dump down to Cliff, out to Vaughn, in and out... Padgett w/ the board.

Jones with his 2nd foul.

Padgett to the line.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter wit the offensive 

jones wit the swish

rj back in for the nets 

vaughn misses

padgett wit the offensive fouled by jones

to the line for two

makes his first

makes his second

33-24 NETS


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Padgett for three - misses, gets own rebound. Nets reset


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow just cause wright is a rookie u got to call that a foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett drops both.

Cats can't hit.

Cliff w/ the board.

Vaughn to Padgett, misses, Padgett w/ his own board.

Dumps down to Wright, misses.

JKidd waiting to come in.

Carroll misses.

Cliff board.

Nets don't have a bucket in 5 minutes.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets 0 for 40 in 2nd quarter with 18 turnovers


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright trying to get his shot going.

No FG in the 2nd? damn

Wright saves it! F U THORN! FU!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

padgett misses

gets his own rebound 

wright pump fakes misses

carrol misses

no field goal for the nets in this quarter

padgett misses! 

wright saves the ball and knocks the ball off rush

kidd back in for the nets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Not enough people here for me to post have my post energy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Vaughn, misses, Wright off a Bobcat... to save it, Nets ball.

Nice play.

Nets 0-6 in the quarter.

RJ hard drive and misses, Cliff w/ the board.

Cliff is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd back in

Jefferson drives, misses

Robinson rebound, draws the foul


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Cliffy draws foul.

makes both


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj misses

uncle cliffy offensive

gets fouled by knight

to the line for two

makes his first

makes his second

raymond felton makes a layup

35-26 NETS


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj chucked it up and it goes in bout time 1/9 in 2nd


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

RJ, and the foul!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ with the circus shot.

Everyone is talking to Wright after every dead ball, showing love for the rookie.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Felton hits a wild shot.

Oh my...

Cliff to RJ, RJ cuts... high off the board, it's good and to the line.

RJ pushes the Nets lead back up to 12.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nets lead back up to 12


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

melvin ely a beast

kill urself rod thorn


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

RJ WIT DA AND 1

completes the and 1

raymond felton misses the lay up good d from wright

ely fouled 

TIMEOUT 

38-26 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton misses, Ely w/ the board.

Ely draws the personal.

Foul on Cliff.

5:51 to play.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vaughn is starting to make me miss McInnis.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Wright is playing excellent defense, and he has for a while now.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Vaughn is starting to make me miss McInnis.



same here


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Atlantic Division Watch: Philly leading SA by 2 they are starting the 3rd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely hits the 1st.

And the 2nd.

Kidd down to Padgett, to RJ.

Pagett to Cliff.

Kidd to Cliff, misses.

Padgett touches it last, Cat's board.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> same here


 not me. when vaughn, cliffy, wright all play together we usually don't score much, BUT we also don't allow many points!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 Run by Ely

f'n beast

down to 7 again once 18

garbage


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ely to the line 

makes his first

makes his second

cliffy misses

last touched by nets

charlotte ball

ely fouled...

AND 1

completes the 3 point play


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ cant get the And 1 but will shoot for 2


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

will the nets ever get a field goal again this season?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely is surrounded, goes up, hits and is fouled.

To the line for the 3 point play.

Finishes.

Ely has 11.

Kidd does a wild pass to RJ... RJ can't finish, lands... puts it up, misses, but fouled by Knight.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, I could care less if Marc Jackson or Mcinnis play defense right now. Vaughn can't score a bucket to save his life anymore and our offense is terriblw with these pathetic bench players. Thank you so much Thorn, I would have rather had SAR if our bench is gonna start showing these patheic games


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

"There are time when Jimmy becomes like a little schoolgirl"


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ at the line adds to his numbers.

RJ has 8 now.

Nets lead down to 8.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

18 point lead down to 6


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd lob to rj too high

gets fouled 

rj to the line for two

makes one out of two

carter back in 

knight wit the shot

39-33 NETS


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Why is it that Brevin Knight suddenly becomes Steve Kerr against the Nets?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lead down to 3

its over


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight w/ a solid looking jumper, Cats down 6.

RJ, Kidd, Padgett, misses the 3.

Knight the drive, count it, is fouled...

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Padgett gets the And 1.

About to be 3 point lead. Wow.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

padgett cant hit

we cant get ne thing

KNIGHT wit the AND 1

completes the and 1


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nets have gone ice cold. Perhaps Frank should put in his center - who has shot 4-5 thus far? Against a small team? Just perhaps...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ah, there we go


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** you Thorn, just **** you


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets 1/17 in 2nd quarter

whata fn joke this is


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight cuts it to 3.

10-1 run, Carter back.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter to RJ.

RJ the curl, misses, tipped, no good, Krstic with the ball, stripped, but Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Why isn't krstic on the floor? is he in foul trouble??


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Out of bounds on Charlotte

Carter damn.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter, hangs and HITS!

Jones answers...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter wit the layup

jones wit the shot

41-38 NETS

PLAY D!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> ely to the line
> 
> makes his first
> 
> ...


 we should trade jax and a pick for ely!

or a first and a secound


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Tied game at 41, ok now im worried.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Tie game folks 

41-41

Nets 500 missed layups


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, RJ, to Carter, Carter hangs, goes glass and hits.

Jones responds.

Krstic, Kidd, Kristc.

Krstic can't hit, Nets lose it, Rush hits a 3.

Tie game.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rush Wit The 3

41-41 

Timeout....

Ugly Just Ugly


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic hammered - no call.

Rush hits a 3, game tied.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

2nd quarter

Bobcats 20
Nets: 8


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

28-10 Run

We suck *** on the road

here comes 8th in a row


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

41:41... what's wrong !


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, that is crazy. Vescey, the biggest nets homer, just said Cleveland is a better team then the nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

2/15 in 2nd


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd misses a 3, Time Out IDk?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

full court press from the bobcats

nets are shooting 14 percent bobcats 71 in the second...

kidd misses the three... WAT ARE U DOING?!

timeout

41-41


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, to RJ, to Carter, to Kidd, can't hit, ball rolls by Collins, Cats ball.

TV time out.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

id like to see a game where the big 4 take 25 shots each and no one else on the team takes a shot!!! except maybe cliffy can have 5 shots!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we need something on offense right now...


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

come on! Raptors beat these guys without breaking a sweat...we are better than this


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

41-41 :no:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wats up wit us and road games?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

27-24 going into all-star break sucks for this team. underachieving 1st half


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I think Lawrence Frank should not have allowed them to get the momentum in this quarter. Its okay to put in the bench, but once you see that it isn't working, well... do something about it. He let them score until the lead was cut significantly... :whatever:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pitiful give the ball to vince
he has one shot the whole period that is why the game is tied because we think we can win with that balance attack ****


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

bobcats just own us

brevin knight is jordan vs us


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Carter **** off!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow our second unit blows

vaughn, padgett, wright combined for 0 for 8

why did it take frank so long to put our starters back in?


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

arg! :curse: Stop shooting threes!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Nets need a backup PG that doesn't grind the offense to a halt every time he plays.

Maybe Zoran can do it. They drafted him to play there.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

ima cry


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I think Lawrence Frank should not have allowed them to get the momentum in this quarter. Its okay to put in the bench, but once you see that it isn't working, well... do something about it. He let them score until the lead was cut significantly... :whatever:


His substitution patterns have become like Larry Brown's starting lineups.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic, get the f'ing board!

foul on Krstic (3rd)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Feltons can't get it to drop on the drive.

Kidd board.

Carter to Vaughn, Ely w/ the block.

Jones steps in, misses, Felton w/ the board.

Krstic called on his 3rd out front, Nets over the limit.

Ely to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

So when Krstic gets slammed it's a no-call. But the second he brushes someone it's a call. Come ON


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

squaleca said:


> Carter **** off!!!


why are u talkin about vince he hasnt done nything but try that stupid team first crap that u guys like


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets is not a consistent team.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

vaughn in for the nets

felton wit the miss

rebounded by kidd

vaughn gets blocked

jones misses

offensive rebound

krstic picking up his 3rd..

nets over the limit

ely going to the line for two

makes his first

makes his second

krstic sits down robinson replaces him


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets now losing

Bobcats playing better D than Pistons/Spurs


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

30-10 run by Bobcats

Worst team in the NBA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely drops both.

Carter misses the jumper.

1:26 to go.

Nets down 2.

Another foul?

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Clevland please bring anyone from the east in a 7 game series except detroit of course!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> why are u talkin about vince he hasnt done nything but try that stupid team first crap that u guys like


LOL


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

45-41 Bobcats

Was 31-13 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No, something did though.

Rush around the Ely screen and no help D.

Hits off the glass.

Kidd to Vaughn, to RJ.

RJ hits in the lane.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter cant hit the three

nets playing small 

bobcats outscoring the nets 27-10

rush wit the layup

rj hits 

knight hits

49 secs left to play...

robinson gets the bucket

47-45 BOBCATS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Here's my question though, why in the world does Vaugh play so many minutes


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tack on 2 more for Knight.

Carter down low to Cliff, and hits.

Nets down 2.

Fleton to Knight.

Knight has the step on Vaughn, fouled with 15.8 remaining in the half.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

is kidd playing 2 feet in front of Knight again? if he is, tell him it isn't working.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Bobcats scoring at will

Should be under .500 soon.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

47-45

Knight gets the step on Vaughn, draws the foul.

Knight seriously destroys the Nets every time. Whyyyyy?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

WTf, is with this season? In the beginnning of the season,we couldn't win at home and we won on the road, now we win at home and can't find a win on the road.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

knight gets fouled by vaughn WTH IS WRONG WIT U?!

nets over the limit 

knight misses the first

makes the second

15 secs left


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd draws the foul!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Here's my question though, why in the world does Vaugh play so many minutes


That is my question as well. I also don't like him on the court with Kidd. He has been playing below par the past few games... I dont know why he seems to get more minutes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight goes 1 of 2.

Cats up 3.

Carter to Kidd.

Kidd w/ the pump fake... fouled, throws it up.

To the line for 3.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wow Kidd has that move patented.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Um what the hell is going on?!
I thought we were playing Bobcats? They have won 14 freaking games all season! and they are missing both Okafur and May!!
What is this world coming to? :curse:


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Here's my question though, why in the world does Vaugh play so many minutes


:whoknows:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits 2, Bickerstaff takes a TO before the last FT.

Foul was on ELY btw.

-Petey


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

:|


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

DAMN IT KIDD

why couldn't you tie it?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Got to love the old up and under draw - especially for three FT's


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i am just tryin to figure how is is that carter gets no shots out of 41 shots he only has 8 wtf


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> DAMN IT KIDD
> 
> why couldn't you tie it?


oh so the last free throw hasn't taken place?

stupid gamechannel


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits all 3.

Long pass, RJ gets a piece.

.6 now left.

Nets have to look out for the lob.

Ely can't get it off in time.

48-48, at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What happened to Vaughns defense this year? He played great defense on Hamilton and AI last year when he was starting but this year his defense blows. If he can't play defense and is a bad offensive player, then play Mcinnis.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd gets fouled at the 3 point line! 

shooting foul

1.4 secs left

kidd to the line for 3 

makes his first

makes his second

makes his third

rj breaks the play

.6 left 

ely cant hit

48-48 

so wats our record wen we are tie after 2?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

what did i say keep the big 3 in there!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This shouldn't even be this close... I can't understand this.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cmon guys how did we let an 18 point lead chip away to a tie?! 

where was our offense in the second quarter?!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> cmon guys how did we let an 18 point lead chip away to a tie?!
> 
> where was our offense in the second quarter?!


he only took 2 shots


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> What happened to Vaughns defense this year? He played great defense on Hamilton and AI last year when he was starting but this year his defense blows. If he can't play defense and is a bad offensive player, then play Mcinnis.


McInnis isn't available.

The Nets are screwed.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The key to stopping the Bobcats: stop Knight!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ely is killing us 

oh how i wish he was on our team.....


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Nets' best backup PG is Vince Carter.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

man i hope in the playoffs the big 4 play a min 40 min each!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> The key to stopping the Bobcats: stop Knight!


Let's trade for him at halftime.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The Nets' best backup PG is Vince Carter.


YES

it is true!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Why does Nenad always pwn in the 1st quarter and completely suck in the 2nd?

It happens every single game.

Usually, he doesn't improve in the 2nd half, either.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

**** i am so pissed i need to give head!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

When does Mcinnsi come back? Please tell me soon. Vaughn makes me wanna throw up when he tries to do something with the ball


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He also was on the bench for most of the second quarter. Only put up 2 shots...and was hacked on one of them. A center needs to be involved...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> *Why does Nenad always pwn in the 1st quarter and completely suck in the 2nd?*
> 
> It happens every single game.
> 
> Usually, he doesn't improve in the 2nd half, either.


because Frank doesn't keep him in long enough when he is hot and sits him instead.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** i am so pissed i need to give head!!!


This is distressing.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** man how the hell did they comeback?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Let's trade for him at halftime.


Now THAT would be a quality backup PG!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

indeed it is!!! :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** i am so pissed i need to give head!!!


 woah....


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If Nenad touched the ball on every single possession, I bet these long offensive droughts would not happen.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Now THAT would be a quality backup PG!


Imagine Knight and Ely coming to the Nets.

Don't have any idea what that would cost.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If we could just get 1 quality 6th man then the other bench would fall into place.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

My feelings for Frank as the season went along....

First 10 games- Fire Frank!!!!!!!

Next five-He's getting better but still fire Frank!!!!!!!!!!

10 game win streak- He's a really good coach but still Fire Frank!!!!!!!!!!!

This part of the season-Fire Frank!!!!!!!!!!!


I have never liked Frank becuae he only cares for defense and sucks big time with minutes and rotations


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Imagine Knight and Ely coming to the Nets.
> 
> Don't have any idea what that would cost.


My life because i would have a heart attack from happiness.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** i am so pissed i need to give head!!!


Yep. Still disturbing.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> My life because i would have a heart attack from happiness.


 yea


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

has jason kidd made that free throw yet?? it still says 1.4 seconds on Espn gameCast???????


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

well think bout it. He's still a young coach and he isn't perfect, but he still is above average!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If Nenad touched the ball on every single possession, I bet these long offensive droughts would not happen.


Yep.

Especially against a short Bobcats team. Ely's listed at 6'10, and he's been the only real Bobcats big man in, since the 6'11 Voskuhl hasn't done a thing


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> My life because i would have a heart attack from happiness.


I spent a week in December trying to explain why the Nets needed Knight and everyone yelled at me that Vaughn was just fine.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

squaleca said:


> has jason kidd made that free throw yet?? it still says 1.4 seconds on Espn gameCast???????


yea he has 

its half time now


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If Nenad touched the ball on every single possession, I bet these long offensive droughts would not happen.


 soo true


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I spent a week in December trying to explain why the Nets needed Knight and everyone yelled at me that Vaughn was just fine.



lol

knight is better than vaughn straight up

whats his contract situation?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Yep.
> 
> Especially against a short Bobcats team. Ely's listed at 6'10, and he's been the only real Bobcats big man in, since the 6'11 Voskuhl hasn't done a thing


At the beginning of the game, they always run the offense this way.

Then the first round of subs happens and the entire system falls apart.

Vince Carter is unstoppable when Krstic is going well.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

squaleca said:


> has jason kidd made that free throw yet?? it still says 1.4 seconds on Espn gameCast???????


 yea. Dosn't not having yes suck

i'm here right w/ you. Using espn and yahoo and bbb.net to keep me updated w/ the score and the action.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> well think bout it. He's still a young coach and he isn't perfect, but he still is above average!




This isn't a good time for a young coach that still needs to learn, bwoy! Kidd's won't play at this level forever and he isn't the same Kidd as before. Still a phenominal player but his clock is ticking. I would rather have a coahc that is more balanced then Frank. I can live with Frank but still..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ghoti said:


> If Nenad touched the ball on every single possession, I bet these long offensive droughts would not happen.


no nenad sucks if vince touched the ball every possesion and took a shot once every 3 turns (should be more) wouldnt be such long offensive droughts


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> lol
> 
> knight is better than vaughn straight up
> 
> whats his contract situation?


Of course he is.

The problem is that the other team usually has a better backup PG than Vaughn.

Then Frank uses him as the backup SG. He is the worst backup SG in the NBA.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Why are they playing that atrocious 'song' Stand Up for some brainless Skiing commercial? Ugh.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

squaleca said:


> **** i am so pissed i need to give head!!!


Or surf using Air Fly's avatar?

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> no nenad sucks if vince touched the ball every possesion and took a shot once every 3 turns (should be more) wouldnt be such long offensive droughts




If VC missed 20 shots in a row, would you rather him pass it up or keep shooting until he eventually hits?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> no nenad sucks if vince touched the ball every possesion and took a shot once every 3 turns (should be more) wouldnt be such long offensive droughts


If the offense runs through Nenad, Carter is 1,000,000,000,000 times better.

You haven't noticed this? It's the All-Star break.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

ghoti said:


> At the beginning of the game, they always run the offense this way.
> 
> Then the first round of subs happens and the entire system falls apart.
> 
> Vince Carter is unstoppable when Krstic is going well.


Frank does not know how to create and sustain an offense that involves a big man. Not that the rest of his offensive schemes are so hot but still...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> Or surf using Air Fly's avatar?
> 
> -Petey



:rofl:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Why are they playing that atrocious 'song' Stand Up for some brainless Skiing commercial? Ugh.


 cuz commericals suck


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

here we go..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ely to Jones, and Jones knocks it down.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ to Kidd once past half court.

Carter to Kidd.

Kidd to Krstic.

Krstic gets the roll in the paint.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

do bobcats miss


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

cats up 2


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> no nenad sucks if vince touched the ball every possesion and took a shot once every 3 turns (should be more) wouldnt be such long offensive droughts


Considering that Carter and Krstic really play well together in the two man game, that's odd. He clearly thinks otherwise about Nenad.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cats miss, Nets miss.

Ely misses, Jones with the offensive board and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ball to vince


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

:jawdrop: 

we are losing!?!?!?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic J again!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, RJ misses the 3, but Krstic pushed to the ground, Nets ball out of bounds.

RJ to Krstic, and Krstic sticks the jumper.

Hmm... Krstic?

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

3 possessions, 3 touches by Nenad.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Carter and Krstic really play well together in the two man game, that's odd. He clearly thinks otherwise about Nenad.


 he's a carter first, team secound person


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

curly is automatic


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd to rj to krstic

krstic wit the swish

defensive 3 secs on krstic

knight shoots the t makes it

53-53 BOBCATS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Considering that Carter and Krstic really play well together in the two man game, that's odd. He clearly thinks otherwise about Nenad.


I dont give a damn what he thinks he thinks the nets can be succesdul without him scoring


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic called on the defensive 3.

Knight gives the Cats a 1 point lead.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

'Cats can't guard Nenad. Give the ball to Carter and let him set up that side, a 2 man game with Krstic.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

feed the krstic monstar


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

4 for 4


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Kidd to krstic!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd taps it to Krstic, who scores!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight to Jones.

RJ to Kidd... Kidd taps it to Krstic, Krstic puts it up, and it's good.

14 for Krstic, Nets up 1.

Knight on the ball fake and hits.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jones misses the layup

rj to kidd taps it to krstic

krstic wit the bucket

beautiful play by kidd

knight wit the layup

55-54 BOBCATS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Krstic called on the defensive 3.
> 
> Knight gives the Cats a 1 point lead.
> 
> -Petey


 does krstic get a foul on that?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

excuse me RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Carter, to RJ, RJ banks it in.

RJ has 12.

Ely misses, Jones w/ the tip in.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj wit the bank shot

ely misses

tip in by jones

rj wit the three 

59-57 NETS


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

RJ with the 3

money


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

FOut of curiosity, in the playoffs. How many people were on this froum last year against the Heat in the game thread?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I dont give a damn what he thinks he thinks the nets can be succesdul without him scoring


No they can't. He's their only inside threat.

Vince needs him. He sucks when Nenad sits. Did you watch the 2nd quarter?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Kidd, for three!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to Kidd, to Collins, RJ... 3!!!

Nets up 2.

Ely in and out, Knight misses the tip.

Kidd the pull up 3, and hits.

Nets up 5.

Cats time out?

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

finish this game


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd wit the three 

TIMEOUT- BOBCATS

62-57 NETS

we lookin pretty good keep it up!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> FOut of curiosity, in the playoffs. How many people were on this froum last year against the Heat in the game thread?


i was here a little, not much though


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> FOut of curiosity, in the playoffs. How many people were on this froum last year against the Heat in the game thread?


I don't want to remember those losses. But I was there... sniff


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> does krstic get a foul on that?


No.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

those vc fans are probably going crazy. VC is the tied for the 5th highest scorer in this game!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

with vince givin up his opportunities to make these guys look better you would think they would at least try and make him look way better than he really is no shots this period bobcats will make a run


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

i like dat commercial 

the jordan one


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If Frank gets brain-frozen again and benches Krstic I'll call Thorn in the morning!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> finish this game


Can we not send the bench in until we are up by 25 with 2 minutes left? :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

was it a 20sec or a full time?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Play Marc Jackosn!!!!!!!!! Frank you ****in little twerp


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> i like dat commercial
> 
> the jordan one


some pretty hot dunks


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> those vc fans are probably going crazy. VC is the tied for the 5th highest scorer in this game!


he's doing well enough for my fantasy team

10 points, 4 rebounds, 5 assits, 4 for 8 shooting, 2 threes, 2 steals, 2 offensive rebounds.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> If Frank gets brain-frozen again and benches Krstic I'll call Thorn in the morning!


His 4th foul would be a problem.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> those vc fans are probably going crazy. VC is the tied for the 5th highest scorer in this game!


His +/- will even be better at the end of the game


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> If Frank gets brain-frozen again and benches Krstic I'll call Thorn in the morning!


 man what the **** is with taht ****. AN nba players should have enough endurance to play 30min streight. Look at those ****ing soccer players who play 90min w/ 1 5min break!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton throws it away.

Krstic misses, Jones board.

Knight taps it up, Ely w/ the board.

Knight attacking and missing.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter loses it, gets it back...

Carter out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

turnover bobcats

krstic misses the open jumpshot

knight misses

ely wit the offensive board

knight misses the layup

carter gets doubled.. out of bounds turnover

bobcats trapping vc

62-57 NETS


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter pushed out of bounds. No foul called.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> His +/- will even be better at the end of the game


 yea but they only care about vc scoring points! The team can loose by 30 but if vc scores 50 they are happy


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton to Jones, Jones hits the 3.

Jones doing well.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic hits again.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> man what the **** is with taht ****. AN nba players should have enough endurance to play 30min streight. Look at those ****ing soccer players who play 90min w/ 1 5min break!


Right, but Frank just takes him out and forgets about him.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

omfg vc is the 6th leading scorer!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic 8-12 from the field.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And yet Krstic has not gone to the line once......


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jake misses, Felton pushed by RJ.

Cats miss, Kidd board, Kidd pushing to RJ. RJ loses it...

Cats ball under the hoop.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

jones wit the three

jones is killin us

krstic wit the jumpshot

voschul misses

rj fouls felton

kareem rush in for the bobcats

rush misses 

rj turnover...

bobcats ball

64-60 NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Right, but Frank just takes him out and forgets about him.


 frank better fix that before the playoffs start


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight reminds me of Rip of a few years ago.

Hits.

Carter misses the 3.

Nets board.

Carter to Collins?

Ely w/ the foul, his 3rd.

Collins to shot 2.

Carroll in.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

krstic back in!! and scores


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> And yet Krstic has not gone to the line once......


Phil Jackson would have taken care of that problem during training camp.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We are not the only team with title aspirations with a screwed up bench.

The Pistons
Heat
Cavs

all have bad benches. Our bench may be the best out of those 3, MAYBE when they feel like showing up


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

knight makes the swish

carter misses three

collins wit the offensive board

collins gets fouled

collins misses on a pair


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins misses the 1st.

Collins misses both.

Jeez.

Nets up 2.

Rush drives, leaner is good.

64-64.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

8 minutes in vince one shot nets up 2
vince the nets need you to score for a win


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

me thinks VC is saving himself for the playoffs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

collins is a very ugly pos!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rush makes the layup

carter gets stripped 

nets ball


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter is half man half ******.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, RJ, Krstic, Kidd, Carter, Carter drives, stripped by Knight.

Nets ball.

Ely looking to come out, Jake in.

4:15 to go, all tied up, time out now.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> 8 minutes in vince one shot nets up 2
> vince the nets need you to score for a win


 not really. We are just as good when krstic scores 20+


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ely sits 

jake voschul in for bobcats

TIMEOUT

tie game 

4:15 left in the third


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

please dont sound surprised 
without vince SCORING the nets suck


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we hitting shots and gettin good looks

but we gotta cut down on our turn overs


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> not really. We are just as good when krstic scores 20+


Now Krstic is the best Nets scorer.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> not really. We are just as good when krstic scores 20+


i doubt it but on the other hand that doesnt happen very often does it


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i fn hate this team


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we are gettin nenad more involved in da offense we runnin sets for him and hes making the shots


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We are tied up with a depleted Bobcats team missing 3 of there best players and including there franchise player. There are just some teams we are supposed to blow out and this should be one of them


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> i fn hate this team




Then why don't you take a break from this team, son


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We are tied up with a depleted Bobcats team missing 3 of there best players and including there franchise player. There are just some teams we are supposed to blow out and this should be one of them


carter has only taken 9 shots and the third period is almost over


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We are not the only team with title aspirations with a screwed up bench.
> 
> The Pistons
> Heat
> ...


My ***.

Those teams have All-Stars and Hall of Famers on their bench.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jarkid said:


> Now Krstic is the best Nets scorer.


and only.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

This season, Nets are 3-1 when Nenad scores 20 or more.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd gets deflected

nets ball 

collins cant hit

looseball foul on bobcats


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> we hitting shots and gettin good looks
> 
> *but we gotta cut down on our turn overs*


I agree. The number of turnovers the team is making is quite unacceptable.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

How in the world has VCO not unbanned you? Or have they?

Nets ball, as the pass was deflected.

Kidd to Collins.

Loose ball foul.

Bickerstaff is bickering w/ the refs.

Rush has his hands on the back of RJ.

RJ nails the jumper.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

going to collins off a timeout


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

who is guarding ely?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj wit the jumper

rj has 17 points

carrol makes the thre

67-66 BOBCATS


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:nonono: So disappointing...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carroll is open for the lead, and hits the 3.

Knight with the steal.

Knight misses, Cats get it back, but can't hit.

RJ to Kidd. Kidd hits the jumper.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jefferson quietly playing well. 17 points on 7-11 shooting


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Whats with the turnovers??? Jeez.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

bobcats cant convert on a fastbreak 

kidd wit the jumper SINKS IT

68-67 NETS


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ely got injured?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ghoti said:


> My ***.
> 
> Those teams have All-Stars and Hall of Famers on their bench.


Excpet Miami which has Twoin and Zo out side of that, the other teams aren't that good with there benches. 

Detorit has Dice and that's about it, consistently

Cavs, I can't even name one of there bench players


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

well not the cavs... but the pistons and heat do


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i guess we dont believe in defense!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> well not the cavs... but the pistons and heat do


 **** i forgot to quote


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight hits in the lane.

RJ to Krstic, Krstic now has 18.

Cliff in for Collins.

Jones was fouled, hits on the 1st.

Felton in for Knight.

Hits the 2nd.

Cats up 1.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj to krstic for the layup

collins fouls jones

goes to the line for two 

makes both free throws 

71-70 BOBCATS


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

huh it is amazin how much this team is dependent of vince carter kristic and rj both havin great games but yet we are losin


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj wit the swish

rush misses

carter on the offensive.. bucket not counted...


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

keep on feeding krstic. Every offensive possetison should go thru krstic! They can't/won't stop him so lets keep feeding him, and make the cats force a double. Then he can pass to collins for a wide open [email protected]


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ, RJ hits at the elbow.

Nets up 1.

Rush can't hit, Cliff board.

Kidd to Carter, Carter drives, hits...

Offensive foul on Carter, nice play by Jones.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fu vince carter


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince is a turnover machine.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Despise Carter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"huh it is amazin how much this team is dependent of vince carter kristic and rj both havin great games but yet we are losin"
shut the hell up you idiot, maybe if he would stop turning the ball over or shooting better he would get the ball more


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fouls Jake.

Carter's 4th personal foul.

Carter sits.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I don't think Carter deserves to be on the all-star team. He's been playing like a complete idiot the last few weeks


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter picks up two quick fouls

carter sits wright in for him

carrol wit the shot

73-72 BOBCATS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wright and krstic. They will own the catza


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

bobcats dont miss man im sick to my stomach 

nets slacking


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Cavs, I can't even name one of there bench players


Donyell Marshall? Damon Jones? Anderson Varejao?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince is a turnover machine.


I've noticed that as well. Its sad, but true.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj to robinson SWISH

kidd steals the ball

FASTBREAK rj wit the slam

nets up 3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Now Frank is in trouble, game is close and starters havent taken a rest yet. Lets see the genius substituitions he will make


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> I don't think Carter deserves to be on the all-star team. He's been playing like a complete idiot the last few weeks




I agree 100% But a all star game without VC? I never heard of suck a thng


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Caroll hits.

Cliff w/ the short pop.

Nets up 1.

Kidd gets the steal.

Down to RJ... what a pass.

RJ finishes w/ the slam.

Nets up 3.

Felton blocked, Kidd w/ the board.

Nets hold for 1.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Go Nets!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

cats about to win 
u guys are funny you just dont get it without vince this team isnt ****


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nets up 3. Now can we finally try to pull away


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

why does robinson always pass the ball wit 2,3 secs left in the shot clock...

76-73 NETS

3rd quarter done


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd launched... RJ with the board, flips up, can't hit to end the 3rd.

Nets 76-73.

Last 4th quarter before the ASG!

-Petey


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Carter playing like Collins when he was injured. 4 FG, 4 Fouls, 5 turnovers.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Last quarter of All-Star break

Will Nets lose 3rd of last 4 and 8th straight on road and 2 of the 3 to the worst team in the NBA or will they go to 28-23.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

I CANT TAKE IT

why cant we see vince dominate the games anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HE IS PLAYING LIKE A ****ING SCRUB


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter has 4 fouls... 

iono whos gonna play for him in the 4th 

wrights in for now


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

spurs better win


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Now Frank is in trouble, game is close and starters havent taken a rest yet. Lets see the genius substituitions he will make


Is it possible not to sit the starters since its their last game before a long break? :angel:


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

76-73 Nets lead


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> nets up 3. Now can we finally try to pull away


 nets have to stop trying 3's!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

knicks commericial on YES... tisk tisk tisk..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Does anyone feel like our team hasn't completely gelled yet? A team with with KIdd, VC and RJ should win more then 28 games so far


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Is it possible not to sit the starters since its their last game before a long break? :angel:


 man why the **** don't nba players run like 7 miles a day??? Shouldnt' they be able to play 24min streight


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

there is a reason why the bobcats hold the worst the record


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

kidd wright rj krstic and robinson in for the nets

rj misses the jumper 

felton misses the three

kidd misses the layup

wright cant get the tip

offensive foul

NETS BALL


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Felton misses, Kidd board.

Kidd can't hit? Wright can't hit on the follow.

Jake called setting an illegal screen.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kidd Was Fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

CAN HE FlNISH A LAYUP!?!?!?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Chris Bosh looks like a dinosaur


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fu rj


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

GET VC IN NOW!!!!

god LF is an idiot


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nets have to start every quarter 0 for 10 u didnt know that? its a rule


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight in for Rush.

RJ's jumper in and out.

Ely back, had the board.

Nets up 3.

RJ on Knight.

Jake sets the screen.

to... Ely, misses, Krstic w/ the board.

Cliff can't hit the 3. Jake w/ the board.

Felton or Knight fouled and going to the line?

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> man why the **** don't nba players run like 7 miles a day??? Shouldnt' they be able to play 24min streight


I know what you mean. I wouldn't want to sit the starters as well.. Our bench truly is very unreliable, to say the least.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj misses the jumper

ely misses the shot

krstic wit the rebound

cliffy misses the three

felton gets fouled by wright

makes both free throws

76-75 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton hits both.

Nets up 1.

Kidd called on a back court... oh, Knight called on a push.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

just put the starters in

10 min left

they get like 1 week off another miss 0 for 6 to start 4th


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> CAN HE FlNISH A LAYUP!?!?!?


 kidd is very weird on O


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carroll steps into it, can't hit, Kidd board, Kidd to RJ. RJ fouled, going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f'n sixers


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

maybe cuz its a back to back?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carrol misses the three 

rj fouled by carrol

shooting foul

makes both.

78-75

kidd sits 
vaughn replaces him..


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i hate brevin knight


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> f'n sixers


please dont tell me they won


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i love richard jefferson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd out now.

RJ hits both, Knight responds.

Nets up 1.

Knight kills the Nets.

Damn NJ Native.

RJ loses it, all dirve for the ball.

WRIGHT with a HARD foul... nice.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

lawrence frank just gave up on the game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rj pathetic 4th quarter

wheres vince


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

and bobcats regain the lead

8th straight road loss here we come


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

knight hits the shot 

ball gets tubled around

antoine wright wit the big foul 

carrol goes to the line for two

makes both free throws 

79-78 BOBCATS


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Nets need to stop playing off of Knight. They fell for the screen...


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

now i seriously suggest we fire frank


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ow bad is vince needed
:clap:


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cliffy gets blocked by ely

knight gets fouled

goes to the line for two

TIME OUT


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

this teams done

just no inside presense cliff gets ball just double him and it will be stripped cause he a statue

nets down 3 after knight hits 2 fts


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lbj leads the cavs in pts, boards, dimes and they only up 2 lol. Go celtics


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now Fire Frank Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

we are one of the most overrated teams in the league easily


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hits both, Cliff blocked... going the other way, Cats to the line for 2 again.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cmon nets... why cant we execute..


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> now i seriously suggest we fire frank


i know his inability to find a way to put the ball in vince's hands is atrociouos


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Fire Frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> there is a reason why the bobcats hold the worst the record


Yeah they haven't played the Nets too often


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

How old is Chuck Daly? Can't be more than 90. Let's hire him.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

might as well go into all-star break on down note

cant finish quarters, cant finish games, why not cant finish 1st half of season?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

did he make his FT?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

that's an easy solution. anything goes wrong, just fire frank. I am sure that's the only problem. The Nets are deep and talented enough to win the championship.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

knight makes both free throws

kidd back in for the nets

rj gets fouled by carrol


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight drops both?

Knight with 27, a season high.

Nets down 3.

Kidd, Carter, RJ, Collins, Krstic in.

Cats w/ their 3rd team foul.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

feed krstic first then go to [email protected]^%$#*&%*(%^$%#


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

spurs choke


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

if u think VINSANE should get BANNED quote this post


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fire frank now fire frank now fire frank now fire frank now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> cmon nets... why cant we execute..


because vince isnt in the game


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

nets have 12 turnovers in the game...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> spurs choke




Spurs won *******


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

John Wooden is still alive I think. He'd be a great choice.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

cats w/ 4th team foul


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

**** not the time to miss a dunk


----------



## NR 1 (Apr 3, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> if u think VINSANE should get BANNED quote this post


 :biggrin:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc misses dunk 

and thats the game folks almost certain loss now


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets w/ an unforced error.

Cats ball.

Nets have 12 turnovers.

Jake misses, Carter board.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter right down the lane, misses the dunk, call to the 2nd row.

-Petey


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> might as well go into all-star break on down note
> 
> cant finish quarters, cant finish games, why not cant finish 1st half of season?


why the hell are u always so pessimistic!??


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lets go net!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

rofl another turnover

2 pts in 5 minutes in 4th
f this team man i hate them


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lets go nets!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

vince misses the big dunk..... WTH!!!

fans are booing

TURNOVER ON NETS AGAIN

carroll misses the three 

CLIFFY WIT DA DUNK

81-80 BOBCATS

TIMEOUT


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ stops it... Kidd throws it off RJ's back.

...

Kidd to Cliff, scores.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

great vc hurt hand add insult to injury


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Want Trades


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

come on.... Were we up at the end of the 3rd?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

out of 69 shots vince has taken 10 pahthetic when your best player doesnt get the ball


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> rofl another turnover
> 
> 2 pts in 5 minutes in 4th
> f this team man i hate them


omfg SHUTUP

seriously, your so annoying!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

i hate kyle korver


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> f this team man i hate them


:eek8:


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

OK is L.Frank serious?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets fans, very funny group


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> out of 69 shots vince has taken 10 pahthetic when your best player doesnt get the ball


you arent even watching the game HE MISSED A ****ING DUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Finley Choke!!! No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets is not human, how can you be so ****in negative? It's amazing, how Carter15 gets so negiative so fast.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

what happened?


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

This game shouldn't be as close, but we'll be okay.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

game update plz


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow thats a foul!!!!


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter looks okay

that would of been a beautiful dunk if he made it

collins back in for the nets 

ely gets stripped by rj

carter misses the fade-away

carter is 4-11 from the field... 

RJ MISSES THE LAYUP!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

CARTER SPINS, CARTER HANGS, carter misses....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins back, so is Jones.

Nets come away w/ the steal.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter goes 1 on 1, misses. Jones w/ the board.

Kidd w/ the steal.

Carter to RJ.

RJ misses looking for the foul.

Nets/Collins called on a touch foul, Nets 4th team.

Knight to the line?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that is bull**** ladies and gentleman!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

for all you vc lovers... he's only 4-11! and krstic and rj are playing ALOT better then your god. So shut up


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

it is now vince time


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> **** i am so pissed i need to give head!!!


Sublimation?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

krstic with the prety play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No, but Felton misses.

Carter rolls one in.

Ely can't finish, Krstic w/ the board.

Krstic w/ a pretty play, scores over Ely.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

felton misses 

carter wit the razzle dazzle layup FINALLY

ely misses the turnaround

krstic wit the nice deuce

84-81 NETS


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

wow philly is tied with the spurs team that blew us at home, that shows how good this team is.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Note to self: This is a note to myself


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Sublimation?


 ghoti... are you in love?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter scored off of a nice pick by Krstic. They really play well together. Watch Nenad sliding down toward the basket after the pick. It prevented the defense from totally converging on Vince.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

DAMNT OVERtiME


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic now has 20 and 7, shooting .667


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rush can't hit, Felton scores...

Carter fouled?

Felton and Ely to the bench.

Carter fouled again, Cats with 5 team fouls now in the 4th, Carter to the line for the 1st time tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Carter scored off of a nice pick by Krstic. They really play well together. Watch Nenad sliding down toward the basket after the pick. It prevented the defense from totally converging on Vince.


 hell yea... Now only if we can run that same play for the rest of the game and make it 90% of the time


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

ely and felton sits down

carter gets fouled on the pass off

hes hobbling but hes walkin it off

carter goes to the line for the first time tonite!

makes one out of two

85-83 NETS


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

who the **** is this jake guy?


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

carter is way off for three :curse:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Nets up 2.

Carroll, to Rush, misses the 3, Collins board.

Kidd to RJ to Kidd, to Carter, Carter misses, RJ w/ the board, fouled going up.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

vince quit ****ing sucking... Give the ball to krstic!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We have to sacrifice the virgin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Spurs blow 4 point lead with 8 seconds to go

Iggy ripped in Webber miss with 1 sec

OT

I hate this


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> hell yea... Now only if we can run that same play for the rest of the game and make it 90% of the time


Carter has shown a knack for getting the ball down to Krstic after the roll in the last few games also.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rush misses the three

rebounded by collins

carter mises the 3 way off

rj gets fouled shooting foul

makes both free throws 

87-83 NETS


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

why is carter sucking


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Lord-SMX said:


> who the **** is this jake guy?


 Voshkul.

RJ hits both?

Nets up 4.

Carroll hits a 3.

Nets up 1.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

no charge call leads to carroll 3

refs a joke


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

ok im done watching this ****


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

now play d and win the game~!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc lost this game for us


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter Lost Us This Game U Mother ****er!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter can't hit, Cats on the run, Knight fouled... Knight to the line for 2?

Foul on Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

Vince+Nenad= :buddies:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> for all you vc lovers... he's only 4-11! and krstic and rj are playing ALOT better then your god. So shut up


just proved my point and what is the score while vince is havin a bad game
my point when vince has a bad game the nets dont do so good the nets can do good with rj and kriistic havin bad games while when vince is havin a bad night doesnt fare to well


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We have to sacrifice the virgin


Who would Mod the Atlantic Division?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carrol wit the triple..

carter misses the three... uh who said carter needs the ball so we can win?!

knight gets fouled shooting foul

misses the first 

makes the second

TIE GAME

87-87


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f the spurs

now if we lose gonna be 2 game lead

wooooooow 2 game


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince iso show.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Knight goes 1 of 2.

Tied game.

Kidd brings it over half court, Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man wtf? Tied game again! But i know that we can pull it off IF we play smart ball


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, guys I'm seriosu. Please Thorn, trade VC to Minny for KG straight up. Please!


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

No Jizzy i dont want that


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

they start yet?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i am lovin this so much we are the one team besides the lakers that cant win when our best player is havin a bad game


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Well... we better win, Philly is leading by 3 in OT against *the Spurs*!!!! :curse: 

And we can't even get a decent win in this game. Jeez.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter can't get the floater down.

Collins w/ the board.

Kidd misses the 3.

Last touched by the Cats.

Nets have another new shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter isolates 

MISSES THE FLOATER

collins wit the offensive board

kidd misses the three..

out of bounds last touched by the bobcats

2:45 left to play in the game..

tie game..


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin this so much we are the one team besides the lakers that cant win when our best player is havin a bad game




Vinsane, can I ask you a question? If VC got traded to let's say Minnesota, would you still be a Nets fan?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin this so much we are the one team besides the lakers that cant win when our best player is havin a bad game


You're right. Kidd is off tonight.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter isos 

BANKS THE LAYUP

nets up two


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> No Jizzy i dont want that


 are you retarded? KG is a MVP guy every year, and plays hard every night. VC is injury prone and not the low post guy that we need!!


no O to vc because he is a real superstar, but KG is a superstar and then some. Also KG has more playoff xp and has gotten to the WEST finals!!


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"i am lovin this so much we are the one team besides the lakers that cant win when our best player is havin a bad game"
carter hasnt had a good game in a month so please explain how we have been getting wins


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In to Carter.

Carter making his move and banks it in.

Nets up 2.

a bit more than 2 to play.

Down to Jones, Jones drives in hits, and fouled by Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Vinsane, can I ask you a question? If VC got traded to let's say Minnesota, would you still be a Nets fan?


never have been a nets fan always a vince fan


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOoooooooooo


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

JONES WIT THE AND 1?! bs call refs


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow are you kidding me?


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

ghoti said:


> You're right. Kidd is off tonight.


 lmao


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ghoti said:


> You're right. Kidd is off tonight.


 by tonight you mean every road game this season!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> never have been a nets fan always a vince fan


Oh my god


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

KRSTIC CONNECTS FROM THE PASS FROM CARTER

nets up 1

1:35 left to play


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

refs robbed us

should be 4 point game

fn james jones


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> never have been a nets fan always a vince fan


 So you admit you are just trolling now?

Jones hits.

Carter to Krstic, ties the game.

Cats called on an offensive foul.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> never have been a nets fan always a vince fan


 wait that means that if vc is traded then you'll leave the nets side of bbb.net?

PLZ NETS TRADE VC!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i love you nenad


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj gets called on the travel! WTH!?!

ARE U KIDDING ME

TIMEOUT BOBCATS

1:16 left to play

nets up by 1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to RJ... RJ goes up and called on steps, Cats time out, 1:16 to play.

91-90, Nets.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

most depressing game of the year win or lose

disgusitng just disgusting vs worst team in nba

i feel a LOSS and lead down to 2.0


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why go to rj he isnt the best player


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yup there goes RJ with his 5th TO the world must be coming to an end


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> most depressing game of the year win or lose
> 
> disgusitng just disgusting vs worst team in nba
> 
> i feel a LOSS and lead down to 2.0


 thats why we need to make a trade, for a big who can take pressure off our wingmen


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

we only up by 1 and wallace okafor and primo aint even playing...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Felton in to Knight.

Down to Ely.

Ely hits.

Cats up 1.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> never have been a nets fan always a vince fan


Bookmark this. Just in case.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> never have been a nets fan always a vince fan


You're a a Vince fan??? Wow, I never would have guessed (not being facetious). Your posts remind me of an over-aggressive father that lives his dream through his kids. 

Respect, though. I feel your frustration.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Collins tips back to Carter.

Nets time out, 41 seconds to go.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter misses the ****ING FADEAWAY WAT ARE U THINKING

cliffy wit the back tap 

TIMEOUT NETS

CARTER MAKE A DAMN SHOT DAMIT


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Why the hell did Frank put Robinson in?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG its over we lost to bobcats for 2nd time already this year

and sixers knock off spurs after being down 4 with 8 seconds to go

kiss division goodbye soon, whata way to head into all-star break


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man what the **** is this ****..> Keep krstic in the ****ing game!! OMFG L you are legally retarded!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Collins with a huge play.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane just admitted he's not a Nets fan. I feel shocked


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

So when will everybody admit that we need Vince to win


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter is doing bad... very bad...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Vinsane just admitted he's not a Nets fan. I feel shocked


not reallly a shocker anyone who knows me should know this


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*********************************************************


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**** you Wince Carter, **** you so badly


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

foul after foul after foul after foul


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

HOW ARE THESE NOT FOULS?!?!?!?!?!?!? HOW?!?!?!?! but they call jumaine jones and 1 when its a charge WHAT IS THI SMAN!?!!?


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter looses the ball

rj gets stripped

nets ball

TIMEOUT 

refs suck we got no respect...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

pinoyboy231 said:


> carter is doing bad... very bad...


yup without him playing good the nets suck
amazing how one player can have such a impact


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> *********************************************************


My words exactly.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Foul? Maybe? No?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, RJ board, Stripped by still Nets ball.

30.4 to go, Nets have 12 on the shot clock.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

please don't take a 3


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> So when will everybody admit that we need Vince to win


You are like a friggin broken record, you say the same thing over and over again


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

cant we file a ****ing complaint.. THIS SERIOUSLY PISSES ME OFF HOW MANY GAMES HAVE WE HAD WIT BS CALLS I MEAN REALLY WTF


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> i am lovin this so much we are the one team besides the lakers that cant win when our best player is havin a bad game


Of course. How can the team win when when someone takes most of the shots and miss them?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

refs robbed us so bad all game


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Can someone Please tell me Why the Nets are least respected team in the Nba


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what happened between the spurs and sixers


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

30.4 secs left to play

nets down by 1


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my ****in god, we suck


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

put in krstic AND let him (or rj) shoot it!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

..... no foul?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> yup without him playing good the nets suck
> amazing how one player can have such a impact


 It's really too bad you aren't a Kobe fan, you'd have alot more fun.

Carter drives, Ely steps in, fouled, Carter's hot rims out.

Carter to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

whats happening people?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits both. Carroll hits. Cats up 1. 16.1 to go. Nets timeout.

Carter misses, board, hits.

Cats time out.

Knight misses, Kidd board, fouled with 2.1 left.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Good thing their three best players are injured.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

miss the 2nd on purpose


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

we won by 1 wow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1.7 left.

Kidd misses the 1st.

Kidd misses the 2nd on purpose.

Nets win 95-94.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

We Win Finally Thank God


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince won the game for us


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

What the **** happened to this board and the game?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Win Win Win !!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

whata fn gutless win this was

up 18 , no okafor, no wallace, no brezec, no sean may

whata fn joke of a performance they better get act together 2nd half of season and show guts against crap teams especially.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I really hope that game put the fear of God into Rod Thorn.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vince won the game for us


HE almost lost it as well


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

"vince won the game for us"
come on, no need for this, he missed like 5 of our last 6 shots


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

OMG.... I can't believe that game was even that close!!!! Jeez!!!

Thank God we won, unbelievable.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Worst win of the season but I'll take it


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nets now 4-1 on the season when Nenad scores 20 or more.

Great game by RJ as well.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Nets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wonka137 said:


> "vince won the game for us"
> I hope you get cancer and die, he missed like 5 of our last 6 shots


and made the one that counted


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vince won the game for us


he does speak the truth.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

sloppy win man but its a win


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am disgusted. Thankfully Vince saved his best for last.


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

spurs are down 1 with 8 seconds left I think


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> HE almost lost it as well


keyword almost almost doesnt count


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

[strike]Wonka137 is a fat ten year old who likes chocolate and Willy Wonka sexually[/strike]


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Even though they won, the Nets should be ashamed of themselves...seriously they are a better team than this


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> HE almost lost it as well


keyword almost almost doesnt count lets talk about what he DID he won the game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vinsane shut the heck up already u not even nets fan


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I really hope that game put the fear of God into Rod Thorn.


Same here. My goodness, we cant beat the Bobcats with their main players injured??? Thats how much this team needs a lot of changes within it. You have to accept it, no denying it. We cannot be competitive with the present composition of this team. There is obviously a flaw.. I hope they fix it within this long break.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> [strike]]Wonka137 is a fat ten year old who likes chocolate and Willy Wonka sexually[/strike]


 [strike]Chocolatowned[/strike]


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vince won the game for us


Even though I like him I want Rod to trade him to get rid of you. He should be emberassed to have fan like you.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Even though they won, the Nets should be ashamed of themselves...seriously they are a better team than this


I agree completely.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vinsane shut the heck up already u not even nets fan


Vince won the game for you people you would think you would be happy


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jamal Crawford is crying because he hit a huge shot with 8 seconds to go.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

A win is a win, no matter how ugly it is.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> keyword almost almost doesnt count lets talk about what he DID he won the game


If it wasn't for the Vince Carter iso show and him taking and missing a ton of shots we would have won by 10. Move the damn ball!!!! :curse:


----------



## wonka137 (Nov 3, 2005)

was that suppose to be an insult? spurs lost cause of manu 3-16 haha


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

This NETS team got some serious issues,hope they fix them.

Vince WTF is going on with you.man unbelievable.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Intense Enigma said:


> Chocolatowned



LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice to see Wince Carter actually try in the last seconds of the game


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> vince won the game for us


Krstic and RJ played much better.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Almost as disgraceful as a loss. The Nets barely avoided losing to the Bobcats another time!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Gutty win tonight...too bad it wasn't against a good team.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Krstic and RJ played much better.


yeah but vince won the game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Netted- said:


> If it wasn't for the Vince Carter iso show and him taking and missing a ton of shots we would have won by 10. Move the damn ball!!!! :curse:


And you really believe the coach didnt have a say in that. Kidd definitely is vocal enough to question Vince if he keeps doing the same thing continually.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

last time i checked Wince has missed alot less games than your beloved RJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

a win is a win, you people arent giving the bobcats alot of credit. They came to play against a great team and made an incredible amount of difficult shots.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Almost as disgraceful as a loss. The Nets barely avoided losing to the Bobcats another time!


Yes. I agree. While it is true that "a win, no matter how ugly, is still a win" that performance tonight was horrendous.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yeah but vince won the game


 Vince wouldn't have had the chance to win the game were it not for RJ and Curly.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> yeah but vince won the game


True that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This has somehow turned into a lets bash Vince fest


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

why does vince do this? I understand having off shooting nights, but he has nights where he just isn't thinking. Fadeaways, floaters, turnovers... It's not like he always plays like this, he usually makes good decisions but there are some nights where he falls in love with that fadeaway. RJ and Krstic were the reason we won this game, we should've beat this team by 30. Hopefully, this all star break benefits all the Nets.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

plus he was 3 boards 3 assists shy of a triple double but 5 turnovers!!!!!!!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> And you really believe the coach didnt have a say in that. Kidd definitely is vocal enough to question Vince if he keeps doing the same thing continually.


Down the stretch on every possesion it was Vince isos. If they sent 4 or 5 defenders at him I still don't think he would have passed off to the open man. The coach does play a part, but it's also up to the player to read the situation properly. They're all making me sick right now.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

ill i know is KG would have clanked those free throws under that pressure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

people, do you realize that kidd was 1 rebound and 1 assist shy of a triple double? or that Jefferson had a double-double with 25 points and 11 rebounds? stop bashing.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> a win is a win, you people arent giving the bobcats alot of credit. They came to play against a great team and made an incredible amount of difficult shots.


Charlotte did play some very good defense.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Netted- said:


> Down the stretch on every possesion it was Vince isos. If they sent 4 or 5 defenders at him I still don't think he would have passed off to the open man. The coach does play a part, but it's also up to the player to read the situation properly. They're all making me sick right now.




a comment like that makes me sick u say if well they didnt send 4 or 5 defenders did they!!! and if they did im sure he would have passed it!!! 7 assists remember!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Bobcats showed alot of heart tonight, good game by both teams they took it down to the wire, just the type of games i love to see.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Doesn't Wince have the bball IQ to stop doing isos himself if they're not working? Jesus Christ, Wince needs someone to tell him to do everything. Charles Oakley and Antonio Davis kept told him what to do in Toronto and Kidd tells him what to do here. Think for yourself Wince!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

If Matt Carroll is guarding him one-on-one he should get an iso every time.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

funny how a guy whos probably either 80lbs or 300 lbs eating hot dogs is bashing Vince over a computer!!!!


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Charlotte and particularly Brevin Knight always play us tough. Did the team diss them or something?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> people, do you realize that kidd was 1 rebound and 1 assist shy of a triple double? or that Jefferson had a double-double with 25 points and 11 rebounds? stop bashing.




Oh my goodness, you have as many mood swings as me. You always bash our players in the game the game thread and when we win, you act like you never said anything wrong. Just wow


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Almost as disgraceful as a loss. The Nets barely avoided losing to the Bobcats another time!


This team is not the Spurs or Detroit, so winning this ugly shouldn't matter. Its better than a loss nonethelss, didn't the Spurs lose to this Bobcats team?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Doesn't Wince have the bball IQ to stop doing isos himself if they're not working? Jesus Christ, Wince needs someone to tell him to do everything. Charles Oakley and Antonio Davis kept told him what to do in Toronto and Kidd tells him what to do here. Think for yourself Wince!


wince? jizzy, why dont you just shut the heck up already! he just scored our last 6 points to win the game and did it aggressively


----------



## KiddIsGod (Feb 16, 2006)

That was a very ugly win. Kidd close to another triple double. Also Knight always seems to play great against us. I think 28 pts today.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> wince? jizzy, why dont you just shut the heck up already! he just scored our last 6 points to win the game and did it aggressively




No, I won't. Why didn't he play like this throughout the game? Where was his willingness to win throughout the other 3 quarters?


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

Spurs lost to Atlanta twice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

last time i saw KG try to win a game in the last seconds against the raptors he took a long fade away!!! and missed bably!!!!!no ones perfect!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

KiddIsGod said:


> That was a very ugly win. Kidd close to another triple double. Also Knight always seems to play great against us. I think 28 pts today.


 Welcome to BBB.net sure you'll love it here.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

7 rebounds 7 assists [strike]moron!!!!!!!!!![/strike]


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Netted- said:


> Charlotte and particularly Brevin Knight always play us tough. Did the team diss them or something?


 Knight is from NJ, so his family could be watching?

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

and taking 1 shot in the 3rd quarter trying to involve his team mates!!!!!!!!!!!! and then he tried to do it all by him self at the end!!! and he didnt succeed at first but he kept trying and delivered when it mattered most!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, What a first impression we made for KiddIsGod, the newbie.


----------



## KiddIsGod (Feb 16, 2006)

squaleca said:


> 7 rebounds 7 assists [strike]moron!!!!!!!!!![/strike]


If your referring to me then look

http://www.nba.com/games/20060215/NJNCHA/boxscore.html


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

squaleca said:


> and taking 1 shot in the 3rd quarter trying to involve his team mates!!!!!!!!!!!! and then he tried to do it all by him self at the end!!! and he didnt succeed at first but he kept trying and delivered when it mattered most!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Who are you talking to?!!!!!!!!!!!!!, lol


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah Carter only took 1 shot in the 3rd quarter and tried to involve his teamates but it did hunt him down in the 4th when he wanted to take over. Luckily, it did work for him in the last minutes cuz he's just THAT clutch all his career.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

squaleca said:


> Spurs lost to Atlanta twice!!!!!!!!!!!!


And how are they doing otherwise? Since Duncan has joined them, they've only lost a handful of games they should have easily won. The franchise record has been .700+ So they might have had a couple of off nights, but they can and have beaten the best teams, so they get a pass. Anyway, the point is that if you're aspiring to be amongst the elite in the league, you should see what the team can do from the following list(in decreasing order of difficulty), and decide where they stand:

1) beat top WC teams on the road
2) Beat top WC teams at home
3) Beat top EC teams on the road
4) beat top EC teams at home
5) beat mediocre to bad teams on the road
6) beat mediocre to bad teams at home


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Charlotte has a horrible record,but they are not a really horrible team.They are incredibly beat up,but they still have some good pieces and they show up every night and play hard.If you watch the scoreboard you'd see that when the Knicks lose they get the ever loving **** beat out of them.The Bobcats only lose like that to teams with really first rate bigs.WIthout checking I would bet that at least 75% of their losses are by around five to eight points.


----------



## KiddIsGod (Feb 16, 2006)

> Charlotte has a horrible record,but they are not a really horrible team.


I totally agree with you on that. The Raptors are like that too. People say they both suck, but they can put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Diable said:


> Charlotte has a horrible record,but they are not a really horrible team.They are incredibly beat up,but they still have some good pieces and they show up every night and play hard.If you watch the scoreboard you'd see that when the Knicks lose they get the ever loving **** beat out of them.The Bobcats only lose like that to teams with really first rate bigs.WIthout checking I would bet that at least 75% of their losses are by around five to eight points.


You can say that about pretty much any team except New York and maybe Portland.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

After the win tonight the Nets are back on track for a 45 win season. 60 wins is officially statisticly impossible for the Nets after the Detroit loss. The Nets will need to go 22-9 for the rest of the season to hit 50 wins overall.

Vince Carter passed Kelly Tripucka on the all-time scoring list...

181. Willis Reed - 12,183
*182. Vince Carter - 12,150*
183. Kelly Tripucka - 12,142

Cliffy stands just six points shy of passing Gail Goodrich for 36th on the all-time scoring list.


----------

